# Menopur storage



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Just wanted to ask i collected my drugs on friday but for some reason forgot the menopur had to be refrigerated kept it out for about 6 hours am i still good to use it or should i purchase new drugs.Worried sick.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

When are you due to start using it? I wouldn't be concerned as it wasn't out of the fridge for very long. The actual solution once made up is fine to keep out of the fridge for up to 28 days anyway. Assuming you will be using the supplies soon it will be fine to use.


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Thank u i start using it on Saturday


----------

